# Bay Flats Lodge - Latest Fishing Report



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

August 8, 2016

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
Capt. Chris Martin

*Capt. Nick Dahlman*
Experienced some great fishing over the course of the weekend for redfish and trout. My group on Saturday took 2nd place in the Lonestar Legacy Charity fishing tournament with a 5 trout/2 red stringer weighing 27.80 lbs. Congrats to Capt Jason Wagenfehr on the win. The tournament raised almost $30,000 with a good chunk of it going to the charity. Biggest fish today came from shallow sand and grass flats with scattered oyster shell.

*Capt. Jason Wagenfehr*
Two kiddos put it on the trout on Friday! Tight lines and lots of smiles! Saturday found us surrounded by a strong bite as my guests waded their way straight into the spotlight as this yearâ€™s winners of the annual Lonestar Legacy Charity fishing tournament. Good times were had by all!

*Capt. Jeff Garner*
Had a fun day on Friday catching trout over shell with a slow bite during the morning with passing storms. We stayed at it and found fast action as the afternoon bite turned on strong.

Remember, *â€œFishing here is not about challenging your fishing limits, but about the art of relaxation.â€* Good luck, and tight lines to you allâ€¦!

*2016 December Fishing Special*
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-december-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

Three-Day Weather Forecast
*Monday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in* 
Sunshine and clouds mixed. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 92F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Monday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Clear to partly cloudy. Low 81F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Tuesday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Intervals of clouds and sunshine. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 94F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph.
*Tuesday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. Low 82F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph.
*Wednesday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunshine and clouds mixed. High 94F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Wednesday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy. Low 82F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph. 
*Synopsis: *
Light to moderate onshore flow will continue through the start of the week. Isolated showers will be possible through the morning today. Tuesday isolated showers in the morning and thunderstorms in the afternoon will also be possible. Greater moisture will contribute to additional isolated showers and thunderstorms Wednesday and Thursday. Drier conditions are anticipated for Friday. Weak to moderate onshore flow Wednesday. Increasing onshore flow expected late Thursday and Friday as an upper level disturbance enters the plains. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Rockport 89.1 degrees
Seadrift 87.1 degrees
Port Aransas 88.0 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





The 2016-17 Duck Season Has Already Started For Some





Download our App on iTunes 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics Continued!*

August 8, 2016


----------

